

GitHub Hits One Million Hosted Projects - bkudria
http://techcrunch.com/2010/07/24/github-one-million

======
guac
I'm extremely happy at GitHub's success. It's one of my favorite sites. But it
seems a bit strange to count gists as projects. I use them like I used to use
pastebin.

~~~
sh1mmer
I completely agree Github is excellent but this is blown a bit out of
proportion.

The Linux kernel and Git projects on Github linked in the article are both
just mirror projects for projects hosted elsewhere.

~~~
grandalf
What difference does it make, it's not like 1 Million is anything other than a
number anyway. The point is that Github has grown a lot and 1M is just a
convenient time to share some love.

~~~
sh1mmer
I know the Github guys pretty well, and I'm glad their project is doing well.

I guess I'm pointing out it's bad journalism.

------
asnyder
The numbers are slightly misleading. 40% of those projects are gists (pastebin
like service). While those gists COULD turn into full projects, it's doubtful.
Thus the number is more like 600,000 hosted projects.

~~~
holman
To be fair, we've only advertised "repositories" on our front page — not
"projects" — and gists are all full-fledged git repositories. TechCrunch added
the "projects".

"Project" is a pretty ambiguous term, of course; there's gists that are multi-
file full-fledged database adapters, there's gists with one-line bug fixes.
Both could be more influential than full-fledged "normal" projects... it
depends on the circumstances. I think each have their place in programmer
society.

~~~
andrewpbrett
I chose to use "projects" over "repositories" in the headline to make it more
understandable to a non-coder. There are some gists are more worthy of being
called a full project than many repositories anyway. Hopefully this doesn't
take away from the main point which is that github is kicking ass.

------
danieldk
It's well deserved. Github made project hosting a pleasant experience. For
opensource projects we had Sourceforge and Berlios before, but their approval
processes were tedious and seemed random at times. With Github you are set up
within a few seconds to share code. Git made forking/cloning easy, Github made
forking trivial. Their Jekyll-based Github pages is also great.

------
metabrew
Anyone know the ratio of public/private repos?

------
catch23
I wonder if forks are considered projects too...

~~~
bts
They are, and they absolutely should be. They're completely separate
projects/repositories from those from which they came. The owner of a forked
repository is completely free to make whatever changes they please -- from a
few bug fixes to taking projects in completely new directions (as I've done
with a forked repository of my own). As far as GitHub is concerned, in the
context of a forked repository being a first-class citizen, it's a minor
detail that the code was originally "copied" (to use the term loosely) from
somewhere else.

------
cgbystrom
In comparison, how many hosted repositories do BitBucket have?

Tried Google with no luck.

~~~
viraptor
<http://bitbucket.org/repo/all/popular/2008/> is the last page of repos. At 15
items per page, that would give ~30120 repositories.

But you have to take into account that on BitBucket you get one private
repository for free, so I guess there's loads more of them than on GitHub.
Also, I'm not sure if all repositories are on that list or not - they don't
seem to filter it, since there are some repos 0bytes big at the end.

~~~
viraptor
Just found a way to do a similar thing on github:
<http://github.com/repositories/recent?page=8433> is the last page of
repositories with 30 items per page - that gives ~252990 repositories. Not
even close to the number cited in the article... I'd really like to know where
does the difference come from.

~~~
jackowayed
That only gives you public repos. For one, they said that 40% of that 1M is
gists (which would make it ~400k, which is more than the number of public
repos. Which I guess makes sense since there are probably people that create a
new gist almost every single day.) Also, there are lots of private repos that
won't show up on the repo-browsing page.

~~~
viraptor
It's true that there are private repos, but with ~600k project repos and 252k
public... I find it hard to believe that the rest are private.

If they had ~350k private repos, they'd get between 385k$ and 490k$ per month
- I assume that would be big news mentioned somewhere already...

~~~
pjhyett
Why is that hard to believe? We haven't kept it a secret that GitHub makes
millions of dollars a year.

------
xinuc
I think there are lots and lots of companies can't run smoothly without GitHub
anymore.. Mine is one of those...

